# MONACO | Projects & Construction



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

It's odd there wasn't a thread about Monaco yet!

Everybody has already heard about Monaco I suppose, the ritzy principality enclaved in the south-east of France, on the Mediterranean coast. Monaco is an independent state, member of the UN, even though it is quite integrated with France, the French state controlling several aspects of the principality, in particular appointing the prime-minister of Monaco and collecting the VAT (sales tax) in Monaco (which it then redistributes to the Monaco government).

The Principality of Monaco has a land area of exactly 2.02 km² (i.e. 0.78 sq. miles; this is a little bit less than two-third of the size of Central Park in NYC, or about 2.5 times the size of the Forbidden City in Beijing). At the 2008 census, it had 35,352 inhabitants, 28% of whom are French citizens, 22% are Monaco citizens, 19% are Italian citizens, and the remaining 31% come from many countries. French is the official as well as most spoken language in Monaco (Monégasque, the original Ligurian dialect of the city, is now only spoken by a dwindling number of old people). The principality is so small that part of the urban area of Monaco is located on French soil. If we include the part that is on French soil, the urban area of Monaco has 104,477 inhabitants in total (35,352 in the principality itself and 69,125 on French soil). The population of the principality itself is stagnant (all the principality is already built-up, so the only possibility to increase the population would be either to reclaim land from the sea or... build skyscrapers... hence this thread). As for the population of the part of the Monaco urban area that lies on French soil, it has grown by a modest +0.45% per annum these past years.

Map of Monaco:









Here you have an ordnance map showing the principality of Monaco and some of its suburbs on the French side of the border (the principality is contained within the orange line, whereas the suburbs beyond the line such as Beausoleil, Cap-d'Ail, Roquebrune, etc. constitute the part of the Monaco urban area that lies on French territory). The whole urban area has 104,477 inhabitants.









In 2008 there were 48.695 employees working in the principality of Monaco itself. Self-employed people are not counted. If they were counted, there would probably be a total of something like 56,000 people working in the principality (both employees and self-employed), which means a job density of 27,700 jobs per km², higher than in Central Paris. Given that the population of the principality is only 35,352, that means many people commute to the principality every day (authorities estimate that only 15% of the people who work in the principality also live there, while 76% live in France and commute to Monaco every day, and 9% live in Italy and also commute to Monaco every day). On top of these 56,000 people who work in the principality itself, there were also 16,061 people (in 2006) working in the part of the Monaco urban area lying on French soil, which means the total number of people who work in the entire urban area is about 72,000.

The GDP of the Principality of Monaco in 2007 was 5.98 billion US dollars (in terms of size, that means the tiny principality has an economy larger than Nicaragua, Laos, or Montenegro, and almost as large as Mauritius, Madagascar, or Malta). There are no estimates of the GDP produced in the part of the urban area lying on French soil, so I cannot give you the GDP of the whole urban area. Not only is the economy of Monaco disproportionately large compared to its tiny population, but it is also growing fast. In 2006, the economy of Monaco grew by 5.4%. In 2007 the economy grew at the Chinese rate of 14.6%. 2008 growth rates haven't been published yet. If it continues to grow at this rate, the Monaco economy could soon pass larger economies such as Cambodia and Namibia in total output, maybe even Iceland due to the collapse of the Icelandic economy. :nuts:

As a result of this very high economic growth, the number of jobs in Monaco is also increasing a lot. Between 2000 and 2008, the number of private sector employee jobs in the principality itself increased by 27% (that's about 1,200 new jobs added every year). Note that tourism and the casino account for only about 25% of Monaco's economy. The other main sectors in Monaco's economy are commerce, finance, real estate, and manufacturing industries (biotechnology and pharmaceuticals in particular).

On this picture you can see the Monaco urban area (both the principality itself and the parts of the urban area on French soil). I have indicated the limit between the Monaco urban area and the Nice urban area, as well as downtown Nice, Nice Airport, and Cannes. Many of the commuters who come to work in Monaco every day live in Nice.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Ok, now that you know more about the demographic and economic context of Monaco, let's come to the skyscraper projects. First of all, contrary to what many people imagine, there are no real skyscrapers in Monaco to speak of. The steep hills of Monaco may give the impression that buildings built there are skyscrapers, but in fact at the moment the tallest building in Monaco is only 111 meter high (i.e. its roof is 111 meters/364 feet above street level). It is said the former prince, Rainier III, who died in 2005, was opposed to skyscrapers and imposed an unofficial height limit. The current prince, however, Rainier and Grace of Monaco's son Albert II, is said to be in favor of skyscrapers, contrary to his late father. The principality has no choice anyway if they want to keep growing, as I explained above.

That's the current prince of Monaco, Albert II, posing in front of a photograph of his über-beautiful mother Grace of Monaco, who died in a car accident 27 years ago:









Here you have what's currently the tallest building in Monaco, Le Millefiori, 111 meter high, built in 1969 (it's unbelievable that no taller building has been built in 40 years!):









Here some views of Monaco showing some of the tallest buildings in the principality:






















































The most recent projects under the late prince Rainier III looked more like this, nicely built, but not very tall. Typical central Parisian mid-rise height:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Things are about to change with the announcement of a 49-floor tower, the Odéon Tower (Tour Odéon). This is the first true skyscraper to be built in Monaco. The top of the Odéon Tower will be 170 meters (558 feet) above street-level , but 217 meters (712 feet) above sea-level. So in terms of height, from a distance it should look like the Montparnasse Tower in Paris. Considerably taller than any building currently standing in Monaco. :banana:

The Odéon Tower will contain 10 underground parking levels, a business center located in the first 7 floors above ground (with 4,000 m² of offices, some retail areas, and a 1,000 m² spa & fitness center), and then from the 8th floor to the 49th floor there will be 177 luxury apartments affording exceptional views over the Mediterranean Sea (the apartments will have a floor space of 80 m² to 145 m² and will cost 10 to 20 million euros each, in case you wanna buy one... staggeringly high prices really). The last floors of the towers will be occupied by a "spectacular villa penthouse" with a floor space of 3,000 m² (I wonder how many million euros for that one ).

The architect is Alexandre Giraldi, from Monaco. The construction of the tower will take 5 years and is expected to cause disturbances in the streets of the tiny principality for the next 5 years. 200 workers will be daily on the construction site. Built next to the Charles III high school, construction machines and equipment will occupy the high school playground, since there's no other space to put them. To compensate for the loss of the playground, it was decided that a new flat playground would be built above the roof of the high school. Monaco, the vertical city!

The Odéon Tower will be built in the east of the principality, almost on the border with France. People in the neighboring French municipality of Beausoleil are extremely upset because they say the tower will block their view of the sea, and devalue their properties. They are up in arms against the tower, but there's not much that they can do given that Monaco is a sovereign country.

Here a satellite view showing the location of the Odéon Tower, next to the border with France (and Beausoleil):









This render was made by the association of Beausoleil homeowners opposed to the tower (the design is theirs, it's not the true design of the tower). They say the top of the tower will be 230 meters above sea-level, whereas other sources I've seen say they top will be 217 meters above sea-level.









Here is a true render of the Odéon Tower:


















Small scale model of the tower:









Here the Odéon Tower in its environment:









Here a render made by the forumer Parcdesprinces from above (French side of the border). I don't know if the height is correct.









Now, concerning the construction timeline: the building permit was issued by the government of the principality of Monaco on March 26, 2009. The new playground was built on the roof of the Charles III high school during the summer. Cranes and construction machines have arrived on site and are now occupying the old street-level playground of the Charles III high school. The construction site was consecrated by a priest on November 4, 2009 (Catholicism is the official state religion in Monaco), which is equivalent to a laying of the foundation stone ceremony in other countries. Construction is due to start in earnest this winter. However, homeowner associations from the neighboring French municipality of Beausoleil are doing all they can to stop everything, and they have raised the matter with French authorities (Nicolas Sarkozy is even said to be following the situation from Paris), but the pro-growth French authorities do not want to block the project (the principality of Monaco selected the French company Vinci to build the tower, and this amounts to a contract worth 370 million euros/560 million dollars, which the French authorities say is a welcome windfall for the French economy in these times of economic crisis). Foundation work should take 2 years due to the complicated terrain (Monaco is located on a dangerous seismic fault), so the tower should start to rise above ground only towards the end of 2011. The tower is due to be completed and opened in the summer of 2014.

With the new prince of Monaco being in favor of skyscrapers contrary to his father, the Odéon Tower could be the first of new skyscrapers to rise in Monaco. :cheers:


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Glad to hear the good news on Odeon Tower. Most of Monaco's highrises are butt-ugly. The distinctiveness of the new tower will provide a refreshing new focal point.


----------



## Kifissia (Dec 4, 2009)

The old buildings are probably some of the ugliest tall building in Europe!


----------



## Robert58 (Jan 20, 2010)

This will be a big week in the life of Chestnut's Street's Boyd Theater. Having narrowly escaped a threatened demolition, the theater is now being used as the means to leverage a glamorous new hotel on Sansom Street that will operate under the Kimpton's Monaco flag. The project's developer, Hal Wheeler, will be making stops at the Planning Commission Tuesday (1 p.m.) and the Zoning Board of Adjustment on Wednesday to seek the city's blessing for the curving, 320-foot hotel tower.

There's a lot to like about the design, by Martinez + Johnson Architects, who are known for their theater restorations. They did a huge amount of research on the theater when they were employed by Live Nation, which had planned to convert the movie house to a venue for Broadway-style shows. They even uncovered some decoration that had been masked by previous renovations. When developer Hal Wheeler agreed recently to buy the building and build the hotel, he wisely took on the same architects. Their beautifully detailed renovation drawings promise good things for the neglected theater. You can read some of the recent saga here and here in my columns, or go to the Friends of the Boyd website

Given the frozen state of real estate, you can't help but wonder how the developer expects to pull off this $130 million project. But the Boyd project actually has more going for it financially that some other recently proposed designs (ie. ACC). For starters, the financial world is likely to look more kindly on hotel projects because of the anticipated need for more guest rooms after the expanded convention center is finished in 2011. Wheeler's strategy for financing the project also taps into a variety of money pots. He plans to have the project qualify for federal historic tax credits. More immediately, he is applying for a $12 million grant from a state fund devoted to cultural projects. He's looking for additional federal tax credits for projects in blighted areas, which, believe it not, includes Center City. All in all, Wheeler says he feels confident that he can start construction in late 2009. He's even considering opening the theater first, before the hotel tower is completed.
_______________________________________________________________________________________________
 anti aging remedies |  used rv motorhomes nc |  Free acai berry


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Another tower project for Monaco. This is the tour Giroflées, by French architect Jean-Michel Wilmotte. It's located on rue des Giroflées, along the French border. It will be a residential tower, containing 29,000 m² (310,000 sq ft) of floor space.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Latest pictures showing the construction site of the 170 m (558 ft) tour Odéon (see message #3 for more details).


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Before:









After:









Go Monaco, go! :banana:


----------



## ChackM (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow, I had no idea there were so many construction in Monaco ))


----------



## City of Rain (Jun 1, 2009)

just thought id bump this thread.. im really interested in developments around monaco  its got to be the densest area on the entire continent, id love to see some more updates from here!!

do we have any forum members residing in or around this country? id really appreciate some news on whats going on here..


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

We know Prince Albert reads us with great attention.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Since City of Rain asked about recent news, here's the most recent article about the 170 m (558 ft) Tour Odéon (Odéon Tower) published in the newspaper Nice Matin last Tuesday. I've translated the article in English.


> Tour Odéon in Monaco: "Construction is entering an active phase"
> 
> Nice Matin
> November 2, 2010
> ...


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

A new render of Tour Odéon. :cheers:


----------



## City of Rain (Jun 1, 2009)

thanks a lot, brisavoine  this project looks freakin amazing.. id love to see monaco get even more and taller highrises, as well as some of them getting recladded (and perhaps heightened, as well!)

are you a resident of monaco, or what? and what did you mean by "We know Prince Albert reads us with great attention"? this cant be serious?


----------



## OneMelbGuy (Oct 24, 2003)

What an utter disaster. Another charming little Monaco cul de sac destroyed forever by butt ugly insensitive planning. And the building is hideous. It's like the worst of the ticky tack 80s. The principality seems determined to rip out every last bit of charm from the place. Nothing good there has been built since 1935. Monaco's government should be buying up apartments and buildings in existing structures (God knows they've got the cash) and building better on existing sites, not eliminating the last remaining low rise areas, aside from The Rock. Monaco shouldn't have any more highrise: it should all be lowrise - what millionaires in the last remaining villas want a skyscaper next door? The whole principality desperately needs better planning: for such a rich place its planning is on a level with Cairos: utterly Third World. They should get Jan Gehl's team in to review roads for one thing. When they put the railway underground, they lost the chance of the century to create an outstanding urban park and walking/running path: they took the short term view and sold the land for development, whereas a government with vision would have capitalised on the enhanced value of the buildings aligning it and reclaimed costs that way. When it comes to taste, the Grimaldis make the Windsors look like the Medicis.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

A huge crane has arrived in pieces last week on the constuction site of the 170 meter (560 ft) Tour Odéon. The tower is now going to emerge from the ground. :banana:

According to Monaco Matin, the first floor above the ground will appear in May, and then they will add one floor every week. By the summer the tower will already be 40 meters high. The crane will be 200 meters tall.










Some pictures of the construction site taken by the Niçois forumer Monmix on *April 24, 2011* (sorry, no more recent pics, except the arrival of the crane in the pic above which is from last week):


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Some recent renders of the Tour Odéon. :cheers:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Another high-rise building, Le Simona, is currently under construction in Monaco. Designed by architect Jean-Pierre Lott, Le Simona will be 90 meter (290 ft) high, and will have 23 floors. Cost: 35 million euros (46 million dollars). Floor area: 15,000 m² (161,500 sq feet). This tower is noticeable for its very small base on the ground (footprint), only 400 m² (4,300 sq feet). It will contain 24 appartments with 4 bedrooms each, terraces, private swimming pools in each appartment, large collective swimming pool for the building, and fitness center.

Some renders:












































































































Views of the tower under construction (it should be completed in 2012).

*April 26, 2010:*
(pic from Structurae)









*September 19, 2010:*
(pic from Structurae)









*November 2010:*



























*February 2011:*









*April 22, 2011*
(pic from Structurae)


















*September 18, 2011:*
(by the Niçois forumer Monmix)









*October 8, 2011 :*
(pic by Skyrus)









*January 15, 2012:*
(by the Niçois forumer Monmix)









*Unknown dates:*
(all 6 pictures by the architect Jean-Pierre Lott)


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

The Sporting d'Hiver, an Art Deco building built in 1932 on the central square of Monte Carlo, next to the famous Monte Carlo Casino, with large rooms and ten-metre-high ceilings, and used for international conferences and receptions, is going to be.... demolished!  :nuts:

This is the Sporting d'Hiver that is going to be torn down:



















It will be replaced by a series of glass walled midrise buildings with a commercial street in the middle. The buildings will contain shops, luxury apartments to be rented, offices, an art gallery, and a conference hall. The project, called Carré d'Or, was designed by the famous architect Richard Rogers. Demolition and construction are scheduled to start in 2016 and be completed in 2020.

Some renders:





































This level of urban demolition-construction is more akin to China than Europe. It's unprecedented in today's Europe as far as I know. What do you guys think?

THIS:









will be replaced by

THIS:


















The buildings will be 7 floor high in the front near the Hôtel de Paris (to the left) and 12 floor high in the back, which will create a transition with the Sun Tower that is visible in the background.


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

YU-AMC said:


> Hmmm this property looks to be situated right beside Jimmy's night club where all young locals come to party. Not the best location. Looks like someone sticked it in that part of Monaco just for the location status, so they could sell it for a fortune. Let alone that is just very last part of Monaco. (Larvotto)


Yeah, I thought about that. The location is great by the sea and all; but there must be alot of noise from Jimmy'z and the Sporting Club, right?


----------



## jeromekern (Mar 11, 2014)

Neric007 said:


> Maybe he only went to the French side... :wallbash:


what is shure, monaco is more corrupted than france...monaco is the most corrupted area in europe by far.
an example : the architects Alexandre Giraldi and Jean-Pierre Lott are building everything in monaco..and have the exclusivity the monopole...backchich et caetera.
monaco is more corrupted than russia or sicilia.


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

1772 said:


> Please Monaco; stop destroying your history!
> 
> http://www.monacolife.net/?action=show&id=2907


Ouate ze phoque ?!

They want to destroy 6 beautiful villas for this ugly thing ? hno: Where are NIMBYs when we have need them...


----------



## Erikツ (Oct 18, 2014)

I found one more "demolition project" called Les Cigognes. Of course it's designed by Jean-Pierre Lott and it will be built by J.B. PASTOR & FILS.
It will be built on the same street as the building you just talked about. Two villas will be torned down. Oh, sorry, they already are torned down...
Here you get some pictures:








http://www.lecourrierdelarchitecte.com/album_3936








http://www.lecourrierdelarchitecte.com/album_3936

Before:







https://www.google.se/maps/@43.735845,7.418811,3a,75y,280.37h,77.37t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1skRRont48sQJ2-rDv8pCLmA!2e0?hl=sv








http://jbpastoretfils.mc/?post_type=chantier&p=4838&post_parent=10&return_id=17


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Yuck... 

Prince Albert should really put an end to this.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Monaco is only getting worse, sadly... 

The city definitely shouldn't get an even more dominant modernist face, it'll lose all its old world charme and glamour forever. It'll look like freaking Benidorm then.


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

erbse said:


> Monaco is only getting worse, sadly...
> 
> The city definitely shouldn't get an even more dominant modernist face, it'll lose all its old world charme and glamour forever. It'll look like freaking Benidorm then.


Precisely.

I mean, sure people will probably want to live in Monaco, but tourists wont be as interested in it all if the only old buildings are the Casino and the Palace. :/

I heard some rumbelings about the establishment of a Preserverance Institution, so maybe things will get better.


----------



## Erikツ (Oct 18, 2014)

I found this project thanks to the pictures of Monaco christos-greece and Ciampino posted.
It's called "La petite Afrique" and is under construction. At least one beautiful old building near the Casino gardens has been torn down


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Indeed they have... 

This is what it looked like before (taken from Google Maps)










Not sure if they also tore down the other side of the block. If so, this is what they tore down:


----------



## Erikツ (Oct 18, 2014)

This is one more picture of the building:









You can read and find more pictures about the building here if you want to:
http://www.simmengroup.ch/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/PR_the-plan_monaco_2013-11_artikel.pdf

But there were ten different proposals in a competition to build that building! And this is an different proposal: 










Why didn't they win?


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Yuck. That firm should be banned from The Principality. 

They should just put a ban on tearing down pre-1930s-buildings.


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

There's talk about a new building with two museum at the end of the Quai Antoine 1er. 
11 story luxury apartiment building. But where exactly will it be? I can't really make out where they're saying. 

http://rivieratimes.com/index.php/monaco-article/items/principality-to-welcome-two-new-museums.html


----------



## Erikツ (Oct 18, 2014)

Have you seen this picture? 
As I understand, it will be built next to the bathing place north of Fort Antoine.









http://www.lifeinriviera.com/news/two-new-museums-planned-in-monaco/


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

I can't quite picture it; we're talking about extending land north of the rock and the new barrier (Where the Cruise ships land)? Very odd.


----------



## Erikツ (Oct 18, 2014)

1772 said:


> I can't quite picture it; we're talking about extending land north of the rock and the new barrier (Where the Cruise ships land)? Very odd.


No, I don't think so. I think it will be built somewhere in this area:


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Ah, of course. 
But isn't that area used during the Yacht Show and various stuff surrounding the cruise ships? 

Oh well. We'll find out eventually I suppose.


----------



## Erikツ (Oct 18, 2014)

Is this the new car park they are building?

IMG_6016.jpg by tinman6, on Flickr


----------



## Erikツ (Oct 18, 2014)

The new building below Jardin Exotique:

DSC04043.jpg by JungKyu Kim, on Flickr


----------



## AlMillion (Oct 17, 2004)

Rumour has it that the Tour Odeon has been accidentally built slightly over the border with France. Buyers are currently unable to move in or get their property deeds.

*If* true, legal wrangling with France could go on for a very long time!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Monaco sadly proves everyone saying: _*Money can't buy taste, at all*_.


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Really cool and in-depth documentary on construction in Monaco, both past and present. 

Sadly I'm a barbarian and not that good at french. Wish it had subtitles.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

The music is sometimes a bit dramatic for no reason :lol: but the doc is really interesting !


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Here's an odd question I can't find any real answer to; what is the correct eastern border between Monaco and France? 
Different maps show different things, and in light of Testimonio II being built right at that border, it's pretty significant. 

Most maps show a straight line along the St Romain-river down to the ocean right where the peninsula begins. 
But others show a curve going into Monaco to the roundabout outside Monte Carlo Bay. 

Why are there two different borders and which one is correct? 

Google Maps show the straight line: https://www.google.se/maps/@43.7501662,7.4372571,17z

This tourist map shows the curved line: https://travel.sygic.com/en/map/monaco-printable-tourist-map-city:2040


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

*Expansion of Monaco *






*The new hospital *






New housing 

PmZrlcP1pc


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

I will post several updates in the coming weeks, but since it's hard to find recent pictures of the different construction sites (even the Street View has not been updated since 2011), some of them will be from a few months ago. It should still give you a decent overview of what's going on in the city-state.


*Fontvieille site project*


Location : Fontvieille

Status : Proposed

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 45 000 m² 

Architects : Studio Fuksas




> Massimiliano and Doriana Fuksas won the contest for the Fontvieille site project to revitalize Fontvieille’s district and port in Principality of Monaco. The project provides answers to major commercial, urban, architectural and ecological issues.
> 
> The new project directs the building to the outside, towards the horizon, creating links with the surrounding environment and landscape – from the island of Ranieri III to the sea, through the Canton Square, the zoo, Telecabina station and Alberto II avenue.
> 
> The idea is to ​​observe the natural elements: the sea and the green slopes of the Mediterranean hills. The curved lines evoke the movement of the waves and the morphology of the bottom of the sea but also and especially the Monegasque landscape: the curves that gradually reach the sea, cross Fontvieille, already known for “The rose garden” and the pastel colors of its buildings.















The current site :











Articles :


Designboom
World architecture


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*AS Monaco New Performance Center*

Official site


Location : La Turbie, France

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Sports

Floor area : 12 000 m²

Architects : ARCH Monaco


The project called "The Next Level" will include, along with the new building at the boot camp, boxes added at the Louis II Stadium as well as a new building for the academy next to it.









> *Center for Sporting Excellence*
> 
> ASM’s new state-of-the-art multifunctional sports complex “Center for Sporting Excellence” (“Center”) at La Turbie will be located on a plot of 5 ha while the Center’s main building will occupy over 7,500 m2. Its facilities will include three football pitches meeting UEFA and French Football Federation standards; a fitness center, a medical center, a rehabilitation zone, a restaurant, and a conference hall with capacity for 80 people. The Center is being integrated into the local landscape with full respect for the environment. Solar panels will be installed on the roof of the building to ensure independent hot water supply. In addition, all land extracted during the earthworks will be reused after the construction phase. The investments in the construction of the Center have amounted to EUR 55 million. It is expected to be open by the 2020-21 season.





















































> *Boxes*
> 
> Renovation of the premium boxes at the Louis II Stadium, which is being funded by the Government of the Principality, will last 12 months and is expected to be completed as soon as the 2019-20 season. As part of the project, 18 premium boxes of 16 m2 and a capacity of 8 people each will be built.
























> *Diagonal*
> 
> A dormitory for students of ASM Academy – “Diagonal” – will be built in Cap d’Ail, close to the Louis II stadium. The project is being funded by the Government of the Principality. The dormitory building will consist of two blocks and include 67 bedrooms, as well as classrooms, a kitchen, a medical center and a rehabilitation zone. Construction is expected to be completed by the 2020-21 season.












https://www.asmonaco.com/en/las-monaco-devoile-ses-projets-thenextlevel/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*New Princesse Grace Hospital Center*


Location : Jardin exotique

Status : Under reconstruction

Estimated completion : 2028

Type : Hospital

Floor area : 85 000 m²

Architects : AIA Architectes / Natacha Morin Innocenti













































































Photo from last December. They are currently doing the preparatory work at the level of the avenue below, where will be built the future parking. It is a very complex operation since they need to maintain the hospital activities during the construction by transfering them progressively into the new buildings and all this in a very restricted area.










https://www.monacomatin.mc/vie-locale/on-fait-le-point-sur-les-quatre-grands-chantiers-de-2019-a-monaco-287227


----------



## majkello777 (Apr 26, 2011)

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *New Princesse Grace Hospital Center*
> 
> 
> Location : Jardin exotique
> ...


what was there before? i hope none classic villas weren't hurt ?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

They only destroyed these buildings on this site (this is the location on Google Maps before the construction) :










But don't worry, they are destroying villas for almost every new project since there is no more space left and the law don't protect historical buildings as much as in France.


----------



## majkello777 (Apr 26, 2011)

ZeusUpsistos said:


> They only destroyed these buildings on this site (this is the location on Google Maps before the construction) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! it dosn't seem like a big loss in this project. ..and yes i know they destroying lots of villlas in monaco and that is why i was worried about this onehno:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*One Monte Carlo*


Location : Monte-Carlo

Status : Complete

Completion : February 2019

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 74 595 m²

Architects : Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners


The 7 buildings complex has been inaugurated last Friday by the royal family.





















https://www.nicematin.com/





































https://twitter.com/EmmanuelViglino/status/1098603413489766400


----------



## mileymc1 (Jun 30, 2016)

^^ Pretty average for one of the world most exclusive areas.


----------



## AntonRG (Jun 18, 2018)

The railing on the balconies looks like some plastic film hanging off the building site when looking at it from a distance...


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

Il y avait quoi avant ce building ?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

^^ The building that was on this site before this project was the Sporting d'Hiver, a 1931 art déco building :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Testimonio II*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : La Rousse, 72 boulevard d'Italie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2022

Type : Residential, education

Floors : 30

Architects : Arquitectonica / Alexandre Giraldi


According to the latest news, the tower gained 5 floors (for a total of 200 units) to face the lack of housing in the city. Also, an other tower called Testimonio II bis (172 units) is expected to be built right next to it in 2022 but there is still some details that needs to be finalised while the Testimonio III project is currently in stagnation because of issues with the land properties. The renders below doesn't include the 5 floors extension.












































































A photo from last December of the construction site :










https://www.monacomatin.mc/vie-locale/on-fait-le-point-sur-les-quatre-grands-chantiers-de-2019-a-monaco-287227


----------



## aoz1974 (Sep 14, 2010)

Stephanie!


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*L'Anse du Portier (Offshore extension)*

Official site


Location : Monaco, Larvotto

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2025

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 60 000 m² (6 ha land)

Architects : Valode et Pistre / Renzo Piano









































































































































Photos from March :


















































































http://anseduportier.mc/?page_id=6601


Timelapse of April :


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

WTF is this shit? 
Why even bother expanding the land area of Monaco when they only build freaking mediocre mid- and lowrises there? :| This is suburbia to the fullest.









https://i.ibb.co/BBZYj6K/3-VPA-quartier-large-a-rien-ouest.jpg


Besides they kept ruining this once wonderful blend of nature/coast and classical architecture. Monaco nowadays looks like a bit fancier version of Benidorm. God damn.
Why the wealthiest would bother having a residence there -except for saving taxes and speculating- is beyond comprehension.


----------



## mileymc1 (Jun 30, 2016)

I applaud them for keeping things conservative taking into account the local area and residents. I'm actually surprised they haven't built on every inch and squeezed every penny out of the expansion. To have 100m+ towers here would look out of place and just be greedy. I'm loving the green areas and open spaces.

Monaco keeps getting better. Fabulous place to visit or live.


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## adam81w (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## adam81w (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Fontvieille site redevelopment*


Location : Fontvieille

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : 2027

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 45 000 m² 

Architects : Studio Fuksas


A partnership agreement has been signed between the Government of Monaco and the company Socri Reim for the realization of the Fontvieille redevelopment operation which includes the future largest park of the city (that's not really a trophy).


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Not to sure about this. Looks cool on a 3D rendering, but in reality? 
Also, all this modernist architecture is making Monaco look like Dubai. 

Still, what it is replacing isn't that much better so I suppose it wont make anything worse.


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

But I sure hope that the cable car to Le Rocher wont happen.


----------



## Dancing Banana (Jul 8, 2009)

does someone know how deep the land extension is below the sea level? always wondered since the landscape above sea level is pretty steep.


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Dancing Banana said:


> does someone know how deep the land extension is below the sea level? always wondered since the landscape above sea level is pretty steep.


Found an old map after some googling.


----------



## Dancing Banana (Jul 8, 2009)

^^ very nice, thx! your googling skills must be better than mine


----------



## adam81w (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## Malagueño84 (Jan 22, 2009)

https://www.monacomatin.mc/technolo...-le-projet-dextension-en-mer-de-monaco-446582


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

It does look good, but I can't help but to think that the entry to the new harbour will be tricky. It looks narrow in calm seas, I can't imagine entering in stormy seas. 

I'd be suprised if not one or two boats will smash against the rocks beneath Fairmont...


----------



## adam81w (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## Shanghainese (Aug 8, 2014)

1772:

"Also, all this modernist architecture is making Monaco look like Dubai."

So you prefer to live in communism, where special interests - like YOU - whisper to the authorities, how and what can be built in a certain place?

Your ideological collectivism leads to individual lack of freedom. Be pleased that property rights apply in Monaco and the owner decides what and how it will be built. Don't complain. If you want to change something, become an architect and perform.

www.mises.com is for all people which should understand what freedom really means. Also for Monaco.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Larvotto Regeneration Project*


Location : Larvotto

Status : Under redevelopment

Estimated completion : January 2022

Architects : RPBW


The work started last October.


----------



## RayMcK (Oct 20, 2013)

could anyone please tell me if there's any plans to reclad those hideous towers from the 60's /70's ? And is any tall tower being planned for the near future ?


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Shanghainese said:


> 1772:
> 
> "Also, all this modernist architecture is making Monaco look like Dubai."
> 
> ...


Looks like someone has read their first libertarian book and seen the light. 
No worries, I'm as libertarian as they come. 
I simply dislike modern architecture and abhore the tearing down of classical and beautiful old buildings. 

It is communism and collectivism that created the modernist monstrosities. 
Look at the Soviet cities. Maybe I don't want Monaco to look like that?


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

RayMcK said:


> could anyone please tell me if there's any plans to reclad those hideous towers from the 60's /70's ? And is any tall tower being planned for the near future ?


Question 1: Sadly no. 
Question 2: There are a couple planned at the very eastern end of Monaco. "Testimonio II"


----------



## perheps (Jun 3, 2017)

It’s I remember one of plan for 55 floors about 190 metre tall i not sure if they’re still plan?

It’s my friend once heard about it then told me couple of years ago.

Testimonio II Tower next door haven’t been yet plan for while perhaps they’re resuming plan for 55 floors?


----------



## adam81w (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## mileymc1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Monaco is a wonderful country with some great architecture, both old and new. For such a small country, it's economy is immense and tourism high. Many don't like change but what they are doing seems to be working.


----------



## Marco E (Jul 18, 2020)

mileymc1 said:


> Monaco is a wonderful country with some great architecture, both old and new. For such a small country, it's economy is immense and tourism high. Many don't like change what they are doing seems to be working.


Change and development is not the issue. The problem is the continuing loss of Monaco's architectural heritage, with no end in sight. Unfortunately, the building projects are often done at the expense of Monaco's beautiful historical architecture, which are demolished in order to make way for them. With the bulk of the historical buildings already demolished for these projects over the past six decades, there are only dozens of historical buildings left, and their future is uncertain. This is a great and irreversible loss and that is not progress. Many Monegasques are dismayed at this but have no influence or say over this.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*26 Carré Or

Location* : Monte-Carlo, 26 avenue de la Costa
*Status* : Complete
*Completion* : 2020
*Type* : Residential, office
*Height* : 60 m
*Floors* : 19
*Architects* : Alexandre Giraldi / Humbert & Poyet



> *HUMBERT & POYET DESIGN THE INTERIORS OF ONE OF MONACO’S MOST PRESTIGIOUS RESIDENTIAL BUILDINGS*
> 
> Located in the golden triangle of Monaco, 26 Carré Or opens as one of the most prestigious residential high-rises in the world. The building is surrounded by legendary landmarks, steps away from the famous Casino square, Hôtel de Paris, the One Monte Carlo shopping centre and Hotel Hermitage. All white, mirrored, detailed in brass and illuminated in the evening, the high-rise presides over the area with elegance.
> 
> ...



























































































































































© Humbert & Poyet / Francis Amiand


----------



## spectre000 (Jul 9, 2008)

That’s gorgeous.


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

OMG I'm in love with 26 Carré Or, it's so gorgeous! I can see the inspiration in Art Deco


----------



## Trishelle (Feb 1, 2013)

Due to fact that Monaco is really small, there is no space for low quality buildings. 26 Carre Or is awesome. I love that details.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Testimonio II

Location :* La Rousse, 72 boulevard d'Italie
*Status : *Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2024
*Type : *Residential, education
*Floor area :* 39 900 m²
*Units :* 339
*Height :* 96m, 80m
*Floors :* 31, 25
*Architects :* Arquitectonica, Alexandre Giraldi 


























Logements, crèche, école internationale, parking... Où en est le chantier Testimonio-II à Monaco?


----------



## adam81w (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## Arch98 (Jan 21, 2021)

I am happy to see more new buildings coming up in Monaco. I just hope the older buildings don't get destroyed for that.


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

How many % is this new area gained from the sea in the city total area?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Monaco total area is 2,02km², of which 0,4km² (20%) have already been reclaimed from the sea. The new Anse du Portier district is 0,06km² so it will only represents around 3%.


----------



## Laurent nice (Apr 21, 2021)

Completion of Palais de la plage in Larvoto


----------



## Laurent nice (Apr 21, 2021)

Villa Lucia :

New project underconstruction near train station entrance north 

Replacing old nice building 










*







*


----------



## Laurent nice (Apr 21, 2021)

Testimonio 2 and 2 bis construction progress. 

The second tower is starting to rise


----------



## Laurent nice (Apr 21, 2021)

Laurent nice said:


> Testimonio 2 and 2 bis construction progress.
> 
> The second tower is starting to rise
> 
> ...


----------



## Bestoftheworld (Aug 30, 2018)

"
Due to fact that Monaco is really small, there is no space for low quality buildings.
"
Lots of buildings looks like commieblocks/HLM.
There are so many horrors in this destroyed city. It's like a russia city in méditerranée.


----------



## Laurent nice (Apr 21, 2021)

New pictures of grand Ida construction projet of 168 new residential units mainly for locals


----------



## Laurent nice (Apr 21, 2021)

Bestoftheworld said:


> "
> Due to fact that Monaco is really small, there is no space for low quality buildings.
> "
> Lots of buildings looks like commieblocks/HLM.
> There are so many horrors in this destroyed city. It's like a russia city in méditerranée.


It was true for building from 60-s to 80's with the famous Pastor style (the family who own one third of monaco and built a lot of buildings since the 70 years ). 

But i must say that Last decades a lot of new buildings have been built with a very nice architecture. Doesn't look like social housing anymore 😂


----------



## adam81w (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## Laurent nice (Apr 21, 2021)

Work in progress for testimonio 2 project


----------

